# Another Phal. schilleriana purpurea award



## rdlsreno (Mar 16, 2010)

My Phal. schilleriana purpurea 'Monster' got an AM! I not as big as Drorchid (only 9 cm). Nicely fragrant too! 

Ramon

Phal. schilleriana purpurea 'Monster' AM


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 16, 2010)

very nice and congratulations! must be the season for schilleriana awards


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Do you have a pic of the spike? How many flowers?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 17, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Congratulations! Do you have a pic of the spike? How many flowers?



No. It has 13 flowers on a branching spike.

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats Ramon! That's great :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations, again!!!! Jean


----------



## etex (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations!! Thats great! Lovely bloom and great growing!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations! I am glad that they are finally recognizing the schilleriana purpurea's. We have taken them to judging for many years, and the judges would never look at them.

Robert


----------



## toddybear (Mar 17, 2010)

Another congrats...you are on a role!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2010)

What a beautiful species. You seldom see one as nice as this one.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 17, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Congratulations! I am glad that they are finally recognizing the schilleriana purpurea's. We have taken them to judging for many years, and the judges would never look at them.
> 
> Robert



I was glad too since Maynard and Helen Michaels where there and they acknowledge it as Phal. schilleriana.

Ramon


----------



## e-spice (Mar 17, 2010)

Really great, but post a full photo of the spike please.

e-spice


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 17, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Really great, but post a full photo of the spike please.
> 
> e-spice



Sorry the spike has been cut already and flowers been given for pollination.

Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats! and deserving of the award


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2010)

perfect round form on a species phal.

Congratulations:clap:


----------



## Shiva (Mar 19, 2010)

A very nice one and certainly worth the AM it got.


----------

